# P-38 Lightning Forked Tailed Devil



## mauld (Jul 12, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p26NYiRXm2s_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2012)

Stupendous Mauld!!!! Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the lightning, but I just wish Red Bull didn't paint their logo all over their planes. Makes them look ugly IMO.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice but the "Forked Tailed Devil" name is a myth...

Sorry to rain on the parade.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice vid Mauld  I personally don't mind RB purchasing and or sponsoring to keeping retired birds airworthy; I could never imagine Coke/Pepsi or other simlar.

Flyboy..
I assume that epitath was counter propaganda or is it pre-counter propaganda or counter counter pro-propaganda (if I'm confussed...) to instill confidence and moral for your/our pilots against (largely single engined) Axis fighters...?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2012)

razor1uk said:


> Flyboy..
> I assume that epitath was counter propaganda or is it pre-counter propaganda or counter counter pro-propaganda (if I'm confussed...) to instill confidence and moral for your/our pilots against (largely single engined) Axis fighters...?



It was actually a myth made popular by Martin Cadin. There's a whole thread about the "Forked Tailed Devil" name myth.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 13, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Nice but the "Forked Tailed Devil" name is a myth...
> 
> Sorry to rain on the parade.



I was waiting for someone to post that. Happened to me before too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trilisser (Jul 14, 2012)

Isn't that P-38 a castrated one, i.e. no turbos?


----------

